# Beginner's Pyraminx Tutorial [LBL]



## ProStar (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello! This is my complete beginner's guide to solving your first Pyraminx. If this is your first puzzle, or you're an experienced cuber, this tutorial should be easy to follow. If you don't understand something, leave a comment and I'll try to help. Have fun!

*Pieces*

Center - The three pieces on each side pointing down. There are four.

Edge - The three pieces on each side pointing up. There are six.

Tip - The pieces on the tips of the Pyraminx. There are four.

*Notation*

L - “Left” - Turn left side clockwise
L’ - “Left inverted” - Turn left side counterclockwise

R - “Right” - Turn right side clockwise
R’ - “Right inverted” - Turn right side counterclockwise

U - “Up” - Turn the top clockwise
U’ - “Up inverted” - Turn the top counterclockwise

B - “Back” - Turn the back of the Pyraminx clockwise
B' - “Back inverted” - Turn the back of the Pyraminx counterclockwise

*Solving*

Step 1: First Layer

*Three Centers*

Goal: To have three matching centers on one side of the puzzle

Procedure:


Pick any color of the puzzle to start with
Find a center of your chosen color
Twist one of the sides of the puzzle and see if a center matching the original color appears. If so, repeat with the remaining side without the correct piece. If no matching center appears, rotate the puzzle and try again
Rotate your puzzle so that the side with three matching centers is on the bottom. Your puzzle will remain in this orientation until solved

*Edges Solved*

Goal: Finish the first layer by inserting three of the edges into the correct spots

Procedure:


With the three solved centers on the bottom, look for an edge piece that’s the same color as the the solved centers
Match the side of the edge not showing your chosen color with it’s respective side
If the edge is on the front right side of the puzzle, do this algorithm:
 L’, U, L

If the edge is on the front left side of the puzzle, do this algorithm:
 R, U’, R’

If no edges are on the top layer, then rotate the puzzle so that one of the edges on the bottom layer is in the front. Then do either of the following algorithms:
 L’, U, L
R, U’, R’

Repeat the previous steps with all remaining edge pieces of the chosen color


Step 2: Final Layer

*The Last Edges*

Goal: To solve the final edges, therefore finishing the cube

Procedure:


Twist the U face 1-2 times until the final centers are lined up
If one edge is solved, then rotate the puzzle until it is in the back. Then do this algorithm:
 L, R’, L’, R, U’, R, U, R’

If all edges are unsolved, they match each other when looking at a single face, and the edges need to move clockwise to solve the puzzle, do either of the below algorithms:
 R, U’, R’, U’ R, U’, R’
L', U’, L, U’ L', U’, L

If all edges are unsolved, they match each other when looking at a single face, and the edges need to move counterclockwise to solve the puzzle, do either of the below algorithms:
 R, U, R’, U R, U, R’
L', U, L, U L', U, L

*Congratulations! You solved a Pyraminx! If you have any questions, leave a comment.*


----------

